# Around the US in 9 days



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2013)

Due to unpopular opinion, I am submitting a report of my latest trip. I went from KIN to KIN! :giggle:

Part 1

Between 2/28/13 and 3/8/13, I decided to take a "short" train ride. The origination station was KIN and the destination station was KIN. Except for the required connections, there were no stoppers! Most of this trip was completed using AGR points.

I departed from KIN on #190 headed to BOS. #190 was on time, and since I had no bags to check, I rode to BOS (South Station) instead of the suggested BBY (Back Bay).

#190 arrived into BOS early. I secured a Red Cap to hold my bags while I was at the station, and to allow for "pre-boarding". This was done using the Red Cap at 11:25 am, or about 30 minutes prior to departure.

Since I was riding on #449 to ALB (where I would "change" to #49), I rode coach BOS-ALB. It turned out this particular car was an Amfleet I. It didn't bother me since I was riding in this car "a short distance". But if I had to ride in this coach all the way to CHI, I would be mad! The other coach out of BOS was an Amfleet II.

For those who are not aware, an Amfleet I has a seat pitch much like on a domestic coach airline flight. By contrast, the seat pitch of an Amfleet II is comparable to International Business Class seats on a plane. In other words, night and day!

CSX was up to their "bad old self" within 90 minutes of departing BOS. Including slow orders to the end of the siding, #449 was in the hole for over 30 minutes waiting for an eastbound CSX freight!

Many passengers boarded #449 in SPG, with many seated in my coach. (Remember that it was an Amfleet I.) Many had destinations according to their seat checks to places like ERI, CLE, TOL and CHI. These are all overnight destinations!

#449 arrived in ALB around 5:30 pm, but would not be combined with #49 (arriving from NYP) and depart until after 7 pm. So I went into the station.

I had grown up in this vicinity, and had used ALB for years. Thus I know that this is the 3rd Amtrak station to serve ALB. This one is by a long margin the best of those 3 stations!

Another AU bum (er - I meant member) Jim Hudson, was going to meet me in SDY, but the conductor on his train (#64) informed him that due to possible freight interference, he should disembark #64 in UCA and wait for #49 there.

As it turns out, there was no freight interference. As #49 pulled away from the platform at ALB, we had to hold for another train to arrive. (This was due to a single track between ALB and SDY. 20 years ago, this was double tracked, but one was removed. Now NYS is paying $$$ to replace the 2nd track!)

The train that came in was ...... #64! Jim could have easily made it to SDY to join #49.

I kept our SCA (Sharon) apprised of Jim's situation. She informed me that she would meet him at the car door in UCA. She also asked me if I wanted to wait for him to have dinner. I said I'd wait.

Due to #49 running late, and worried the Dining Car may close, I went to dinner before UCA. Jim boarded and they were still serving, so he also joined me in the Dining Car.

After a good dinner, we retired to our room and had a good nights sleep.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 24, 2013)

Part 2

I awoke about 6:15 am as we were just arriving into TOL. #49 lost some time during the night and was now over 1 hour late. While the train was stopped, I walked to the Dining car (which was the next car) for breakfast. This also allowed me to "beat the rush" for breakfast.

Since breakfast is served on a "first come, first served" basis, early risers can usually be seated when they enter. Most passengers do not come to the Dining Car until after 7:30 am - and then a wait list is compiled, and you are called when a table is available.

#49 arrived into CHI about 10:15 am, just a little late due to the extra padding. We went to the Metropolitan Lounge to await our departure on #421. Since the temperature was 30°' a biting wind of 12 MPH, a wind chill below 20° and snowing, we decided to stay in. We ate lunch in the food court of Union Station.

#421 departed CHI on time. However, it took a different route to the first stop of Joliet. Jim said he thought part of that route is the route used by the City of New Orleans (CONO). Because I have not ridden the CONO, I must defer to Jim's knowledge of that portion of the route. Between Joliet and STL, we took the normal route.

We ate dinner before STL. The approach to STL was impressive, as always, with the skyline lit up. However, there was one disappointing feature. The Gateway Arch was not lit up!

There is a scheduled 40 minute stop in STL. Normally, I would take a "stretch break", but because it was 30° out and a long stop, I decided to stay aboard and take a shower while the train was standing still.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 24, 2013)

Part 3

Awoke in Texarkana. Because the station platform startles both states, one part of the train stops in TX while the remainder of the train stops in AR! Since our sleeper was at the front of the train, I awoke in Texas.

Due to a scheduled bustitution between Longview and Ft Worth, we had an early breakfast. It was an abbreviated service with an abbreviated menu.

The bustitution was totally disorganized, as most are. The difference is that this was scheduled and had been going on for days or weeks. So it should have been well organized. The best I can say is "Chinese Fire Drill"!

When #421 arrived in Longview, there were 3 buses waiting on the platform. They were situated with the door away from the train. On the train, we were told that those going to FTW and beyond to board the last bus (nearest the sleepers), since it will operate non-stop to FTW. The others will make intermediate stops.

So most people tried to board that non-stop bus. By the time we collected our carry on bars and left the sleeper, more than half of the bus was filled!

Before any Amtrak employees boarded, passengers kept boarding. Soon all seats were occupied, and a number of passengers were standing in the aisle. They made it clear that there would be no standees on the bus. So those people got off, and I assume boarded the other busses.

Prior to our departure, it was asked (by Amtrak) if the SLEEPER passengers received their boxed lunches prior to getting off! HUH? This was the first we heard about this. After some searching, the boxed lunches were discovered - not handed out of course!

The Amtrak employees ten handed out the boxed lunches to the SLEEPER passengers. After a few minutes, they returned and added out the SAME boxed lunches to ALL passengers! (I'm not trying to be "special", but many of the coach passengers would not even have bought lunch if they were on the train.)

"Soon" all the buses were loaded, and the bus left the platform, and went .................... about 300-400 feet - around to the front of the building. And then we stopped. They had "realized" that there was a handicapped person aboard the train and a wheelchair lift equipped bus was needed for transport. Because our bus was the last to depart from Longview, at first we were told that we had to disembark and wait for another bus to arrive.

The natives were not happy with this news!

After a few minutes discussion, our bus was released to travel to FTW. I personally do not know what happened to that passenger, but on the way out, I thought I saw a motor coach (bus) similar to ours headed towards the station. Perhaps that was the lift equipped bus.

I can not find any fault with our bus driver. Soon we were moving on I-20 at 75 MPH - the speed limit. He even stopped at a truck stop en-route for a smoke/fresh air/bathroom break.

The only "problem" was upon arrival at FTW, he was unsure where to go to let us off. At first, he pulled into and circled the ex-SF terminal next door to the new station. Eventually, he found the correct place to let us off.

We arrived at about 12:30 pm. Since the southbound/westbound train would not depart until 3:10 pm, some people with a lot of baggage wanted to day check their bags. As per Amtrak's policy, the cost was $4 per bag! Even with this situation, they would not ake any exceptions!

The northbound train #22 was turned to return south as #21/421. Train #21/421 departed FTW at 3:10:26 - a full 26 seconds late! Can't Amtrak EVER be on time?

Due to freight interference near Taylor, we were in the hole for over 1 hour. We finally arrived into AUS over 2 hours late! I said goodbye to Jim and thanked him for the continuing ticket! Since his was an AGR award ticket, and the "cost" (in points) is the same to AUS as it is to ELP, Jim made the award to ELP so I could use the ticket!

Just aftér departure from AUS (within a few miles), we were put into the hole for another hour. Due to being tired, I fell asleep about 10 pm - even before that freight came thru.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 24, 2013)

Part 4

After a restful night sleep at SAS in a bed that wasn't moving, I awoke just prior to Del Rio - abd discovered we were running late. However, because we were late, the crossing of the Pacos High Bridge was in daylight.

When passing thru the train, I discovered that most of the seats were occupied.

#1/421 stopped in Sanderson (normally a flag stop) to pick up 1 person leaving town. I wonder why they were leaving. Even the 100+ year old ex-SP station left town. (At least it's no longer standing.)

Arrived in Alpine (Jim's old stomping grounds) about 30 minutes down. We then proceeded to ELP, arriving just slightly late. The burrito lady moved from ABQ to ELP, and she was doing a very brisk business when she met the train.

Because there was only one more meal prior to  LA, I was provided the choice of remaining in my room on #421 or  move to a new room on #1. I chose to remain in the #421 sleeper. (For those unaware, trains #1 and #421 are combined and operate as one train west of SAS, with the #421 sleeper at the rear of the train and the #1 sleepers and the Dining Car at the front.)

Arrived early into Tucson. Thus due to the extra padding, the stop was over 1 hour long.

Shortly after departure, due to the late hour and the anticipated early arrival, I retired to sleep to enjoy my last night board the TE/SL.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll post the remaking days soon. Just as a teaser, it includes the worst of Amtrak, the best of Amtrak and the unbelievable (to say the least)!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Dave, just wanted to let you know, when I rode the SL in 2011, we were on time and the Pecos River Bridge crossing was in daylight also. I also loved the rock cliffs that came very close to the train. The hills of West Texas were pretty nice as well.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 24, 2013)

I do want to read the rest of this, and see the route you used to return.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 24, 2013)

Part 5

Arrived "early" in to LAX. Although the scheduled arrival is IIRC 5:15 am, most arrivals are about 4:30 an! However, this one was "early", as we arrived about 4:20 am!

The SCA (I wish I had gotten his name) was not even awake!! The "rule" is that sleeper passengers "can" occupy their rooms until 6:30 - but I never saw wording saying that they "NUST" occupy their rooms until 6:30! With akk the activity on the platform (coach passengers must disembark upon arrival) and with other trains coming and going, I don't see how anyone could continue sleeping anyway.

Since the SCA was not awake, passengers had to carry their own bags down the stairs to the door. As many of you know, I have a balance coordination problem. It wasn't easy for me to carry my 2 carry on bags and my walking stick, but it was possible. But for the couple in the H Room, that was a different story!

After many of the passengers disembarked, we flagged down a Red Cap. He assisted the couple in the H Room with their bags. After helping that couple, he saw a conductor on the platform and notified her of the situation. She went into the car and did not see, to be happy!

Before she cane back, I had left with the Red Cap so I don't know "the rest of the story"! This was one of the very few times I didn't tip the SCA, but I had no choice. There was no one to tip!

As per my practice of traveling for an extended period without stopping over, I had checked one bag of clean clothes to LAX, with the intention of switching my dirty clothes for my clean clothes and then checking my dirty clothes bag back home.

I went to the ”Parcel Room" (aka baggage claim at LAX) to retrieve my bag. I then took a seat in the beautiful waiting room to switch my clothes from 1 bag to the other. I then took that bag to the ticket counter to recheck it back to BOS.

Due to being very tired, I did not go to Phillippe's! (I know that's rules for dismissal from AU.) instead I stayed at LAX and had a great conversation with a Native American returning from AZ to OR.

I waited for the Traxx Lounge to open to recharge my iPhone and iPad. Also to get some free coffee and juice!

Soon it was time to board the CS. I again used a Red Cap. #14 departed right on time, with a PPC in the consist! However, by the time the conductor reached me to scan my ticker,and I got to the PPC, all 8 of the great swivel seats were taken. So I was forced to take one of the "bar seats" instead.

There was no wifi in the PPC. If there was, it wasn't listed as a choice.

I had lunch (and dinner) in the PPC. Lunch was great, with the ocean views as a background. Dinner had the salad served in a real glass bowk, the iced tea was served in a real glass - but the entree was served on a (plastic) Amplate!

I later discovered that the PPC did have wifi, but I could not connect to it.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 24, 2013)

It certainly sounds like an interesting trip (even though you traveled with Jim part of the way - LOL). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, I dd say some parts were worse than others! :giggle:

But the worst (and best) are yet to come!


----------



## reefgeek (Mar 24, 2013)

Totally digging the trip report Dave! Hurry up with the next installment, your faithful readers are waiting!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, Dave, we are all waiting impatiently for the next chapter. Thanks for sharing your interesting ride across America


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2013)

Part 6

After a restful sleep, I went to breakfast in the PPC. #14 arrived into KFS early, so due to padding, the stop was over 1 hour long. That also meant I could eat on a non moving train.

Early in the crossing of the Cascades, there were only some patches of snow visible. However, once 14 crossed to the west side, there was deep snow by the tracks and heavy snow falling. I don't remember as many tunnels and snow sheds during prior crossings of the Cascades. Maybe they have recently been built.

I had told Michelle (the PPC attendant) that I was going to purchase some CS coffee mugs before I got off, either before or after the wine tasting. That was scheduled (per the listed schedule) between 2:45 and 3:30 pm. This was before the arrival into PDX. I know the PPC has to "earn it's keep", so I really wanted to make this purchase. I also realize Michelle had to have a lunch break.

However, since I am familiar with that area, once we passed Oregon City I knew we were getting close to PDX, so I returned to my room to pack for departure. After I had quickly done that, I returned to the PPC. Michelle had not yet returned, and of course the wine tasting had not begun.

I remained in the PPC until we crossed the Steel Bridge (that's the name of it!), 1/4 mile south of Union Station. Michelle still had not returned. Thus I could not make a purchase to sustain the PPC!

Still I would give high grades to Michelle!

I waited in the Metropolitan Lounge for the departure of #28. The wait was about 90 minutes or so.

Utilized a Red Cap to get out to the 28 sleeper, which is the very last car on 28. We left PDX on time. By the time the SCA (Rebecca) reached me, all the great seafood boxed dinners (which was salmon) were handed out. (Rebecca told me that they only loaded 5 seafood meals on 28!) So I chose the marinated chicken with orzo salad. It was great as always, but not as good as the salmon would have been!

Soon #28 reached Vancouver, WA and turned east. Thus my quick visit to the wrong (i meant left, I meant west) coast was over. (For now!)

Soon I went to sleep. Besides, it was dark, and who wants to see SPK anyway!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2013)

Part 7

I awoke in Idaho. Much more snow was in ID and MT. The area around Glacier NP was snow covered and beautiful. 28/8 even stopped at Essex (Isaac Walton Inn), which is normally only a flag stop. I could not tell if someone got on of off, but I did see the hotel van pull away from the platform.

Per the agreement of the 2830 car, the SCA of the 830 car and the conductor, I was allowed to change cars in Havre. I had a room on 2839 to WPT and a room room on 0830 from WPT. This allowed me to switch rooms on the long platform at Havre on the outside of the train from the very back of the train to near the front of the train.

Arrived into Williston 9 minutes late. Williston is ND oil country.

After dinner, I retired for the evening. Not much to see in ND.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2013)

The next 2 parts could be subtitled "The Good, The Bad, The Ugly and The Unbelievable". Stay tuned for the next episode!

(Cliffhanger alert!!!!!!!!)


----------



## pennyk (Mar 25, 2013)

How many sleeper passengers boarded in PDX, for whom they only had 5 salmon dinners?

I am waiting to read "the unbelievable!!!"


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it was fairly full! But I really can't complain too much. I was in Roomette 10!

So salmon or the railfan window 3 feet from my room? Tough choice!


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 25, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I think it was fairly full! But I really can't complain too much. I was in Roomette 10!
> So salmon or the railfan window 3 feet from my room? Tough choice!


Yeah, that room is SWEET going along the Columbia River Gorge!!! As a matter of fact, I asked for it on this summer's trip to WGL!!!


----------



## JayPea (Mar 25, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Soon I went to sleep. Besides, it was dark, and who wants to see SPK anyway!


Now wait a minute! I resemble that! :angry:  . :lol: Spokane is a beautiful city, though like most cities its beauty is a bit diminished at 1AM. See it during daylight and you'll want to come back again and again!


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 25, 2013)

Great adventures... waiting for more...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems like there's Lots of Sleeping going on, Why on Earth would you be Tired after a Week on the Train? :giggle:

I'm with penny, waiting on the Edge of my Seat for the Good, the Bad and the Unbelievable!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 25, 2013)

JayPea said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Soon I went to sleep. Besides, it was dark, and who wants to see SPK anyway!
> ...


But only in Summer Right Jeff?? :giggle:


----------



## JayPea (Mar 25, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Well, I don't know. Winter in Spokane can be a bit iffy, but spring is fine, depending on which minute you're talking about  and summer and fall are great!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2013)

Part 8(a)

I awoke somewhere in northern MN. I then discovered that the circuit breaker (in the sleeping car) tripped during the night. This controls the in-room outlets. Thus my cell pone (and thus my alarm) ran out of juice during the night!

I was still early enough to get to breakfast early enough to beat the rush.

Upon my return, #8 pulled into MSP about 30 minutes down. During the stop, I went to take a shower only to find ............... cold water! (And no,I didn't need a cold shower!) the SCA later told me that the water lines from and thus there was no hot water.

#8 continued down to CHI and also reduced the padded stop at MKE. We arrived into CHI about 4 pm, just slightly late.

(Now the good, bad, ugly and unbelievable part begins!)

I went to the Metropolitan Lounge to wait for #50 (the Cardinal). Check in was quick and uneventful. Because I had only about 90 minutes between trains, and I found a luggage cart on the platform, I did not leave my bags in the baggage room.

Before I even found a seat my cell phone rang! It was a robocall from Amtrak. It notified me that "... part or all of my trio (on 50) may involve alternate transportation ..." due to track work, and to call 1-877-xxx-xxxx for more information. Nothing of this sort was told to me when I checked into the ML 2 minutes earlier! I also knew "alternate transportation" is Amspeak for "bustitution"!

Since I was at CHI, instead of calling and wasting cell phone minutes, I walked a few hundred feet to the Amtrak Passenger Services office. I spoke with Linda, who was VERY helpful!

She also was unaware of the reason. She determined (via her computer) that the reason was due to track work between Huntington and CVS. That section is the Buckingham Branch RR.

#50 would operate from CHI to Huntington, where it would be turned to return to CHI as #51. Between Huntington and CVS, there would be a 7.5+ HOUR bus bridge! Then you would re board a train for the continuation of your trip.

Linda agreed that it wasn't in my best interest to have a 2nd bustitution on this trip. And not one that was 7.5+ hours long! So she tried to get e on #30, but there was a slight problem. She saw on my reservation that on #50 I had a Roomette. The only rooms available on #30 were bedrooms!

With the approval of someone she spoke with over the phone (I believe at AGR), I was upgraded from Roomette 6 on #50 to Bedroom B on #30! Linda then instructed me to go to the ticket windows to be reticketed.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2013)

Tune in to the next episode of "As the_traveler Turns" for the conclusion of this episode!  (In other words - Hold your iron horses! :giggle: )


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 25, 2013)

It's getting surrealistic now, just sayin'.


----------



## chakk (Mar 25, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Part 6
> 
> 
> I remained in the PPC until we crossed the Steel Bridge (that's the name of it!), 1/4 mile south of Union Station. Michelle still had not returned. Thus I could not make a purchase to sustain the PPC!
> ...


I thought that CS memorabilia was also sold in the shops or at one of the ticket counter areas inside the PDX station?


----------



## chakk (Mar 25, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Part 8(a)
> 
> I awoke somewhere in northern MN. I then discovered that the circuit breaker (in the sleeping car) tripped during the night. This controls the in-room outlets. Thus my cell pone (and thus my alarm) ran out of juice during the night!


Best to turn off the wifi in your smart phone while traveling overnight on trains or when they will be in remote areas for long periods of time. Otherwise, your smart phone will use a lot of battery constantly searching for a wifi signal.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Mar 26, 2013)

*grabs a P-42 as it comes through LFT* Im holding my iron horse Dave. Loving the trip report.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh No~ Bustitution- say it ain't so Dave. Although traveling through the New River Gorge on a bus might have been o.k. (NOT  )

Waiting for the exciting conclusion to "Dave Takes A Holiday"


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 26, 2013)

Railroad Bill said:


> Waiting for the exciting conclusion to "Dave Takes A Holiday"


Me too! Can hardly bear the suspense...


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll try to get to it as soon as I can, but there may be a delay. I found out that a portion of Chez Traveler is moving to a new secret location beginning this weekend. But it will be a slow move (just like Amtrak :giggle: ) and there may be some down time to make up write some fiction truth! (Actually, as the saying goes, "Truth is stranger then fiction"! I couldn't make up a stranger story! :wacko: )


----------



## greatcats (Mar 27, 2013)

Hurry! I am in the edge if my chair. Really enjoy your travelogues!


----------



## PaulM (Apr 2, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> With the approval of someone she spoke with over the phone (I believe at AGR), I was upgraded from Roomette 6 on #50 to Bedroom B on #30! Linda then instructed me to go to the ticket windows to be reticketed.


I'm taking odds that when you got to the window, the computer wouldn't let the agent reticket you.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2013)

Cliffhanger teaser, no and yes!

I'm still in the process of being relocated to a secret location (NOT via the Penthouse Suite, that would be too noticeable - I'm only using a stretch limo :giggle: ), but I may have time to finish soon!


----------



## DET63 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Awoke in Texarkana. Because the station platform startles both states . . .


Yes, those state-startling station platforms can wake you up. 



> I remained in the PPC until we crossed the Steel Bridge (that's the name of it!) . . .


Well, it's made out of steel. What else would they call it?

The Steel Bridge in Portland is a double-deck vertical-lift bridge on which the lower (railroad) deck can be raised while sailboats and the like pass underneath without impeding motor-vehicular and light-rail traffic on the upper deck. However, if very large vessels come in (such as navy ships for the Rose Festival), both decks can be raised.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2013)

DET63 said:


> > I remained in the PPC until we crossed the Steel Bridge (that's the name of it!) . . .
> 
> 
> Well, it's made out of steel. What else would they call it?
> ...


Well you never can be sure! :wacko: Just south of PVD the tracks go under I-95. That bridge is also made of steel, but the bridge is called "The Brown and Orange Bridge" - and it's neither brown or orange! :giggle:


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 4, 2013)

How about the Golden Gate Bridge - which is burnt Orange?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> How about the Golden Gate Bridge - which is burnt Orange?


It's "burnt" orange because it was made of wood that burned and became steel, but it still is still orange - thus burnt orange! :giggle:


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Apr 4, 2013)

Only a stretch limo, I am disappointed Dave 

I hope you are doing well, and take your time finishing the report, we can be patient right everyone? *crickets*

I tried


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been relocated under the AU Witness Protection Program (mostly), so I can continue as time permits.

Part 8(b)


The first agent I was called to (I wish I got her name - position #12 about 4:30 pm on 3/7) would not reissue the ticket, because it was an AGR award ticket. She told me that I must MYSELF contact AGR to get this corrected. It did not matter when i replied that i had just spoken to Linda and was told to come over to the ticket window to be re-ticked! (BTW : It is just across the concourse, under 100 feet away!) She then dismissed me!

Because I was so close to the ML, I decided to return there to sit down comfortably to call AGR on my cell phone. While returning to the ML, I passed Linda who asked me if I was all set. I explained what happened.

Linda was mad at agent #12, and told me to follow her back to the ticket windows. At first, she was going to go back to the same agent, but on the way down the line to position #12, she passed an available agent at position #6 (I believe), Kishi, who was VERY helpful!

It was determined that AGR did not make a notation on the PNR that authorized the re issuance of the ticket. Kishi spent much time on the phone and waiting on the computer with me remaining at her position, to get this ticket reissued. A couple of times during this period, Linda returned to check on the progress! Finally, all was set, and Kishi reissued the ticket.

Between Linda and Kishi, these 2 spent well over 1 and 1/2 hours assisting me with my problem! They are 2 of the best employees that I have ever met and dealt with! I wish Amtrak had more caring and helpful employees like these two!

I want to publicly commend and thank them! (A letter will be sent to Amtrak to be placed in their employee files!)

#30 departed on time, and the bedroom was GREAT! For those of you wondering about e-tickets, when the conductor came by to scan the tickets I was relaxing on the couch and the curtain was closed. It took me a little time to realize the knock was for me. The conductor called me by name (from his scanning device) - even though I was only reissued the ticket for #30 about 15 minutes before!

Although the car number was 3002, it was located right next to the Dining Car!

The dinner service was very unprofessional from the server! This was one of the earlier meal times also. Thus I doubt that she was "tired" from working too hard.

Near the start of dinner, the train hit a hard switch/bump and I spilled my iced tea. It went all over the table, onto my seat and pants and also on the floor. I used my napkin to wipe it up as best that I could. One of my tablemates also gave me his napkin to use for the clean-up. At that time, I asked for bottled water instead, and 2 napkins to replace the wet napkins.

I never received either one!

After we had finished our meals, the wait for the server to take our desert orders was so long that the other 3 at the table finally gave up and left! Because this was my last meal on this trip with desert, I remained. However, it still was a long time before the server came.

Due to the earlier seating (with many more to follow) I decided to give up the table ASAP for other diners. So I requested a bottle of water and cheesecake with topping to go. I would eat it in my room.

They were both delivered semi-quickly. I returned to my room. But there was a problem. There was no fork (or other utensil) to eat with! Luckily the topping was in a separate container. I had to use my hands to eat me cheesecake. (The topping I had no choice but to throw out.)

I'm very glad bedrooms have their own in room sink and towels!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2013)

The next day was just as bad. I'll get to it as soon as I can. Stay tuned!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow Dave, Im sorry that you had such a rough time with the diner service.

I hope to meet Kishi and Linda next time I go through Chicago, they sound like awesome staff members.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 4, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I have been relocated under the AU Witness Protection Program (mostly), so I can continue as time permits.


 What did you do Dave?  Who's taking care of the Penthouse?


----------



## gourmette (Apr 4, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I have been relocated under the AU Witness Protection Program (mostly), so I can continue as time permits.
> 
> Part 8(b)
> 
> ...


How did humans eat topping before utensils? With their fingers! Or just lick the container! No one would have seen you in the bedroom penthouse! What a shame to lose the topping! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I have been relocated under the AU Witness Protection Program (mostly), so I can continue as time permits.
> ...


It had to be relocated too - I think it's somewhere in Canuckistan! :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope your relocation is going well. Sorry to hear you did not have good servers on the CL - but you DID have a bedroom, which sort of makes up for bad service in the diner.

I am still at the edge of my seat waiting to hear if you ever made it back to Rhode Island. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2013)

Part 9

During the night, I woke up twice on my own. I'm not sure where, but I guess CLE and ALC. Ohio never looked better!

Just before Connellsville, #30 was put in the hole for 3 (THREE) freights! This was over 1 hour in length. Oh yeah, this was within a few miles of the Connellsville stop! (Which I believe is double tracked BTW.) We pulled into Connellsville over 2 hours late. During the next 30 minutes, I heard (on the opposite side of the train) 3 more freights pass by. Luckily we were still moving at the time.

At breakfast, one of my tablemates was on the previous #50. He said that when they arrived at Huntington (note the city is the same as the day before), they were annulled. They returned to CHI as #51. However, due to #51's scheduled departure time, they remained in Huntington for 16 hours!

This brings up 2 questions (at least). If #50 returned to CHI as #51, what was done with the original #51 passengers west of Huntington? (The Cardinal only operates 3 times a week and is usually nearly full, if not sold out,) Also if Amtrak knew about this situation, why was I not notified of it (by robocall) until less than 2 hours before the departure of #50 AND after I had already checked into the ML?

There was much construction on Sand Patch Hill. The conductor kept the passengers informed of the reasons for the delays. He also warned us that it will not improve.

#30 arrived into Cumberland about 2:15 late.

Due to the late train, breakfast ended about 9:30 am so the Dining Car Crew could prepare to serve lunch. (Normally #30 serves both meals continuously between 6:30 and 10:30.) However, the lunch service was unprofessional also.

I ordered a cheeseburger, my tablemate ordered soup & salad and her son ordered chicken nuggets. She received her salad and a dressing (take or leave it - no choice of dressing). However, she did not receive a fork to eat it with for over 30 minutes! And this was despite asking several times. In fact a spoon was brought for her soup (before it was delivered), but still no fork.

Our food was delivered about 45 minutes later, after most of the car had emptied. No apology was made.

My cheeseburger's roll was offset so condiments could be added as desired. But no condiments were offered at all! The kid at the table (as said) had chicken nuggets. Again, no condiments were offered to him either!

This was the family's first train trip. Luckily they shared the table with me, because I explained that this ("service") is not the norm on Amtrak trains. If they weren't seated with me, they may say "Never will I take Amtrak again!" And I personally would not blame them!

Departed Martinsburg over 2:30 late. However, due to continued SSLLOOWW orders, we arrived in Harper's Ferry over 3:45 late! But due to excessive padding, #30 arrived into WAS "only" 2:15 late. However, many missed their connections.

I waited for #66 in the CA, which was packed. This was due to a combination of ush hour, a Friday afternoon and the "get out of town for the weekend" crowd.

#66 was oversold (I think due to late arriving trains) and some passengers had to stand. Luckily, I was in BC and got a seat. In fact one of the 1 side of the 2x1 seats!

The conductor on 66 from WAS to NYP announced EVERY stop over the PA. (This was between 10 pm and 2 am.) The conductor from NYP to BOS did not, except after PVD. This was more then acceptable and very much appreciated.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2013)

Part 9.1

#66 arrived into KIN bright and ugly at 6:17 am. Because I had checked a bag to BOS, I continued to BOS. (Besides I wanted more train time!) 66 arrived into BOS early at 7:42 am. (RTE and BBY are both "D" stops.)

#66 delivers checked baggage right from the baggage car at South Station. But it was not aboard, so I had to go to the baggage claim office, it came in the night before on #448 from CHI.

I left my bags with the Red Cap (to allow for early boarding). Mike (the Red Cap) asked me "Didn't you go out on #449 last week?" That small statement earned him an extra tip!

#161 departed right on time at 9:40 am. It was announced over the PA that 161 was "very full".

Due to track work near Quonset Point (RI) that shut down one track, 161 arrived KIN about 15 minutes late.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2013)

That ends the trip that took 9 days almost to the minute to go from coat to coast to coast. My only question is when the next trip will be. NOTHING keeps the_traveler off the rails!


----------



## jackal (Apr 6, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> NOTHING keeps the_traveler off the rails!


Darn, my nefarious attempts to ruin your trip have failed to faze you. I shall try harder next time!


----------



## jimhudson (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree with Chris, I'll use my Connections also to see if I can foil your Evil Plan to ride LD Trains all over the US Without Paying! :giggle:

Glad you finally made it your "Temporary Home" in RI so you could Relocate Chez traveler before heading out on Anothr "Short Trip" on Amtrak! You and I both seem to have Bad Karma when it comes to the Cardinal and Chicago!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow Dave, that dining car crew was just bad! 

Glad you made it home safely though, despite all of the delays.

I know what we can do to foil his next trip, wrap the train in foil to the point that they cant hookup the penthouse mwahahahahahaha. h34r:


----------



## greatcats (Apr 6, 2013)

I enjoyed your reports very much. I too am a Traveler. In just four weeks I will travel from Williams, AZ to New York and back from Washington. Too bad your service was so bad on the Capitol. When I rode #30 at the beginning of November, the first train in four days after the hurricane, I had great service in the diner and a superb SCA.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 6, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> You and I both seem to have Bad Karma when it comes to the Cardinal and Chicago!


In that case I hope neither of you will be on the Cardinal on your way to the gathering as I will be.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> > You and I both seem to have Bad Karma when it comes to the Cardinal and Chicago!
> 
> 
> In that case I hope neither of you will be on the Cardinal on your way to the gathering as I will be.


You never know! h34r:


----------



## pennyk (Apr 6, 2013)

As always, I enjoyed reading about the adventures/misadventures of the_traveler.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 6, 2013)

Dave,

I want to say that your experience with #30 mirrors mine on April 1/2. Oddly, WB service isn't that bad.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2013)

Anderson said:


> Dave,I want to say that your experience with #30 mirrors mine on April 1/2. Oddly, WB service isn't that bad.


Of course. #29 only serves dinner and breakfast, but not lunch. Hence #29 has a 1 of 2 (50%) chance, while #39 has a 1 of 3 (33%) chance! :giggle:


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like you had a bit of a wild trip Dave! Glad your Red Cap at BOS remembered you! Although us AUer's make a first time impression. You'll never forget us!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 7, 2013)

Enjoyed reading about the trip Dave 

Sorry the Capitol Ltd service was so poor. It amazes me how a crew can be this bad and still be employed :help: .

After spending some time with an Amtrak official on last year's California Zephyr and this year's Auto Train, I know they are trying to weed out these bad experiences. They must be reported to Amtrak and an investigation may ensue. 

Get rested up Dave and prepared for the next adventure


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Apr 9, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> That ends the trip that took 9 days almost to the minute to go from coat to coast to coast. My only question is when the next trip will be. NOTHING keeps the_traveler off the rails!


Wow ! What a neat trip! Great Trip Report!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Almost makes me feel like I was there! Opps, I was for part of it! 

Why so "Short" a Trip, you must be getting Old! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 9, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Almost makes me feel like I was there! Opps, I was for part of it!
> Why so "Short" a Trip, you must be getting Old! :giggle:


Well, this certain old fogie was with me for a portion, so I didn't want to make it too hard on him!


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 9, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Almost makes me feel like I was there! Opps, I was for part of it!
> ...


:giggle:  :lol: :help:


----------

